# Can touching heater kill my betta?



## fuhombrechu (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a marineland 25watt heater that I'm putting in a 3 gallon tank and it takes up quite a bit of space. will my betta fish get hurt if it bumps into the part that gives off heat?


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

He shoulden't. If he does, there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with your heater. In fact, one of my boys SLEEPS on his heater. You should be fine!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

It will take a while to hurt him. He'd have to stay pressed against it. If he just brushes it, he should be fine.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Nope, all my betta's love hanging around their heaters.


----------

